# who saw the boondocks on adult swim sunday ( cartoon network)



## gangstadawg (Jan 23, 2006)

the episode was called the itus and comes back on saturday. any ways the episode was about riley and hueys grandfather made a burger called THE LUTHER which had a huge beef patty, 5 bacon stripes cheese and for buns 2 krispy kreme donuts. he ended up creating a soulfood buffet called the itus (with the help of mr wuncler). his food was addictive to the point it was almost as bad as crack and people were getting fat from it to. in the end a woman sued him for pain and suffering because of the food there and med bills because she had 2 lipo-suctions and a triple gastric bypass. so he bascally lost his buffet.

also on the same channel look for tom goes to the mayer episode pipe camp ( comes on thursday)


----------



## Scott M (Jan 23, 2006)

Go to www.youtube.com and search for "Boondocks" They've got nearly every episode available for viewing, and you can see the episode(titled "The Itis) there now for free. 


I've watched the episode several times. Granddad's soul food is so unhealthy that after a person eats it they immediately pass out, so he designs a restaurant with beds instead of tables, where patrons can take a nap after their meal. It makes a big deal about too much soul food being unhealthy, and the Janet girl that sues the restaurant gains about 100 pounds in a month. It's not very flattering to fat people, but, again, the Janet girl gains 100 pounds between scenes.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jan 23, 2006)

Scott M said:


> Go to www.youtube.com and search for "Boondocks" They've got nearly every episode available for viewing, and you can see the episode(titled "The Itis) there now for free.
> 
> 
> I've watched the episode several times. Granddad's soul food is so unhealthy that after a person eats it they immediately pass out, so he designs a restaurant with beds instead of tables, where patrons can take a nap after their meal. It makes a big deal about too much soul food being unhealthy, and the Janet girl that sues the restaurant gains about 100 pounds in a month. It's not very flattering to fat people, but, again, the Janet girl gains 100 pounds between scenes.


did you see tom goes to the mayor? episode pipe camp.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 23, 2006)

I love _The Boondocks_, but tuned in just as it was ending last night. Thanks for the heads-ups, Scott and Gangsta.

Also missed _Tom Goes to the Mayor_ (though on purpose). Current Adult Swim fave: _Squidbillies_. The Hedwig hair slays me.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jan 23, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> did you see tom goes to the mayor? episode pipe camp.


 there was a bbw hitting on tom through out the show.

edit: wtf i was editing my old post and it did it as a reply.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 23, 2006)

tom goes to the mayor is such a hilarious show...it's too bad a lotta people i know don't appreciate it.

but i saw the boondocks...hilarious episode, i think...at first i thought it sort of shed a negative light on fat people(laziness, etc.), but then i realized...there isn't a SINGLE human being on earth that hasn't suffered from "food coma"(bka the itis). personally, i love the feeling. hilarious premise...keep it up boondockers.

i'd eat a "luther" a day if they were real.

aaron£


----------



## Coop (Jan 23, 2006)

Love to see some screens of this episode.


----------



## Zoom (Jan 23, 2006)

Great episode. Someone on Animexpansion had a link to the video file... now let's see, where was it...? Ah!
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZJW5Z6W3
Hope the link still works.


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 24, 2006)

Saw it, liked it, but still found a way to be dissapointed. I found the whole concept shocking 'cause "the itus," is, as it was explained to me, supposedly limitted to those of afro-american descent. Little did I know it was actually due to, "soul food". Leave it to _Boondocks_ to go there


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 24, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> did you see tom goes to the mayor? episode pipe camp.



I *hate* that show! Between that and Squidbillies, I think adult swim has jumped the shark.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 24, 2006)

i'll do my best to clear this up. the itis is as universal as breathing air. certain other people simply refer to it as "food coma." same feeling, but different food. i have friends that use both, but if you get a black guy and a white guy in the same room eating the same meal, they'll soon realize...NO ONE IS SAFE FROM THE ITIS.

aaron£


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 24, 2006)

You're right, but considering the etymology of the word I think susceptibility was originally considered to be genetically determined.


----------



## Blackbean (Jan 24, 2006)

Scott M said:


> Go to www.youtube.com
> 
> the Janet girl that sues the restaurant gains about 100 pounds in a month. It's not very flattering to fat people, but, again, the Janet girl gains 100 pounds between scenes.



"Bitches love free food Robert"

Damn, just when thought everything new on TV was destine to suck until the end of time, nice... :eat2:


----------



## Les Toil (Jan 24, 2006)

Gangsta, I keep trying to catch the Boondocks on Adult Swim but I always--ALWAYS--catch the tail end of it. Initially I was really put off by the kid's constant use of "niggah", but I'm thinking maybe it was just that particular episode. But so many people swear by the show so I need to find out when it airs.

Also, anyone else here into the Aquateen Hunger Force? Man, the first time I came upon this show on Adult Swim I thought either I was on LSD or the creators of this show were. A talking soda, meatball, and order of fries??? But dude, I couldn't wait to see another episode. I mean, the sound of that little meatball's voice slays me. I loved the episode where this satanic league of cellphones were convincing the meatball to sign up with Horizon.

Thank god that section of the Cartoon Network is called _Adult_ Swim, because if it wasn't, I'd be hiding my face in shame I'm here discussing the brilliance of a talking bag of fries. And I love that MF Doom/Danger Mouse CD which is like a tribute to Adult Swim.


----------



## sicninja911 (Jan 24, 2006)

i just saw the new episode on the web. 
those folks were hooked on the luther like it was crack.
pretty sad if you ask me[


PANDA OUT./FONT]


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 24, 2006)

Les Toil said:


> Gangsta, I keep trying to catch the Boondocks on Adult Swim but I always--ALWAYS--catch the tail end of it. Initially I was really put off by the kid's constant use of "niggah", but I'm thinking maybe it was just that particular episode. But so many people swear by the show so I need to find out when it airs.
> 
> Also, anyone else here into the Aquateen Hunger Force? Man, the first time I came upon this show on Adult Swim I thought either I was on LSD or the creators of this show were. A talking soda, meatball, and order of fries??? But dude, I couldn't wait to see another episode. I mean, the sound of that little meatball's voice slays me.


It's MeatWAD, Les. Which of course is about 7 times funnier than MeatBALL. Innit? And Schoolly D rockin' the theme song!

And the kid with the constant N-word on _The Boondocks_ is actually one of two kids, the other, the voice of reason. Y'gotta see it. It's a wonderful/hilarious/angry show.


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 24, 2006)

... Unless he saw the ep where grandpa fought the old blind dude. That one was pretty n-word heavy.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jan 24, 2006)

Les Toil said:


> Gangsta, I keep trying to catch the Boondocks on Adult Swim but I always--ALWAYS--catch the tail end of it. Initially I was really put off by the kid's constant use of "niggah", but I'm thinking maybe it was just that particular episode. But so many people swear by the show so I need to find out when it airs.


its also up for a NAACP award.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jan 25, 2006)

Les Toil asked: _Also, anyone else here into the Aquateen Hunger Force? Man, the first time I came upon this show on Adult Swim I thought either I was on LSD or the creators of this show were. A talking soda, meatball, and order of fries??? But dude, I couldn't wait to see another episode. I mean, the sound of that little meatball's voice slays me. I loved the episode where this satanic league of cellphones were convincing the meatball to sign up with Horizon._

I'm addicted to _Aquateen Hunger Force_, but the series that most tickled and connected to some demented inner child in me was the late lamented _Brak Show._ The ATH Force (Frylock, Master Shake & Meatwad) originally appeared on _Space Ghost, Coast to Coast_, incidentally - another "Adult Swim" entry that I wish were still being produced . . .

I recorded the _Boondocks_ episode but haven't had time to watch it yet. As Gangstadawg notes, the "Itis" episode gets rerun on Saturday, probably in the midst of the late-nite anime bloc. . .

Speaking of anime, has there been any mention here yet of the heroine Fuu in _Samurai Champloo?_ On three different occasions, the slender young girl has gone on an eating binge and turned fat - only to rapidly shed the weight later. For those interested, some screen caps can be found here.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 25, 2006)

I saw that BOONDOCKS show and got a kick out of it.

The Martin Luther King Jr episode was brilliant too.

Anyway, that Luther burger sounds pretty good...I could always make one but I'm afraid to. :shocked: 

I also like SAMURAI CHAMPLOO but, as I recall, the fat Fuu sequences were basically fantasy...she has a big appetite and pigs out whenever she can. She only looked fat from being so full. I liked those episodes, though. The eating contest episode was cool.


Dennis


----------



## Blackbean (Jan 25, 2006)

Wilson Barbers said:


> Speaking of anime, has there been any mention here yet of the heroine Fuu in _Samurai Champloo?_



Please don't, Boondocks & Cowboy Beebop are a couple freak good moments in a generally nauseating genre. Sorry all those mopey big eyes leave me hungering for the local gun store.:bow:


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jan 25, 2006)

Still a Skye fan said:


> I also like SAMURAI CHAMPLOO but, as I recall, the fat Fuu sequences were basically fantasy...she has a big appetite and pigs out whenever she can. She only looked fat from being so full. I liked those episodes, though. The eating contest episode was cool.
> 
> Dennis



Given that it is, after all, a cartoon, questions of whether something is fantasy or not are probably rather moot. But in one episode, Fuu's fatness appears to be real enough to fool some guards, who later on don't recognize her in her more usual slender state . . .


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jan 25, 2006)

Blackbean said:


> Please don't, Boondocks & Cowboy Beebop are a couple freak good moments in a generally nauseating genre. Sorry all those mopey big eyes leave me hungering for the local gun store.:bow:



For the record, the same guys responsible for _Cowboy BeeBop_ are behind _Samurai Champloo. . ._


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 25, 2006)

Wilson Barbers said:


> Blackbean said:
> 
> 
> > Please don't, Boondocks & Cowboy Beebop are a couple freak good moments in a generally nauseating genre. Sorry all those mopey big eyes leave me hungering for the local gun store.:bow:
> ...



Producing a show is a hit or miss kind of endeavor and there are several marked differences in the two shows. Considering that Blackbean lumps _Boondocks_ in with _Cowboy Bebop_ he's probably talking about the larger genre of, "all shows where characters have big eyes.":bow:


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jan 25, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> Producing a show is a hit or miss kind of endeavor and there are several marked differences in the two shows. Considering that Blackbean lumps _Boondocks_ in with _Cowboy Bebop_ he's probably talking about the larger genre of, "all shows where characters have big eyes.":bow:



You're probably right on that last. I do see certain similarities 'tween _Bebop _and _Champloo_, though - in tone and in the way both 'toons play fast-&-loose with their respective genres - but I'm not gonna argue the point too diligently. . .


----------



## pinuptami (Jan 25, 2006)

Still a Skye fan said:


> I saw that BOONDOCKS show and got a kick out of it.
> 
> The Martin Luther King Jr episode was brilliant too.
> 
> ...



Oh man, the MLK epsiode was the best


----------



## shy guy (Jan 25, 2006)

Come on people what about sea lab2021 it hed a wg epsiode to. And lets not forget the awsome show that is Lupin the 3dr no wg but still a great show.Oh and if you ever wanted to know what I looked like take a good look at Stormy thats me...in a nutsell


----------



## Blackbean (Jan 25, 2006)

Wilson Barbers said:


> For the record, the same guys responsible for _Cowboy BeeBop_ are behind _Samurai Champloo. . ._



Regardless, the similarities end there, what little I saw of Samurai Champloo just reeked of all that US geek kids fixated with Asian samurai schlock panned in the Good Times With Weapons episode of South Park.


----------



## Blackbean (Jan 26, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> there are several marked differences in the two shows. Considering that Blackbean lumps _Boondocks_ in with _Cowboy Bebop_ he's probably talking about the larger genre of, "all shows where characters have big eyes.":bow:



Well, yeah, duhhh, I grouped these together for general goodness in a genre which is more than usually as annoying as its fan base.
Cowboy Bebop is a fluke saved by excellent scoring & retro-futurist beat imagery & Boondocks isn't really even anime but just incorporates a drawing style that is slightly flavored by it.


----------



## shy guy (Jan 26, 2006)

Blackbean said:


> Well, yeah, duhhh, I grouped these together for general goodness in a genre which is more than usually as annoying as its fan base.
> Cowboy Bebop is a fluke saved by excellent scoring & retro-futurist beat imagery & Boondocks isn't really even anime but just incorporates a drawing style that is slightly flavored by it.


Sorry dude I think your wrong Cowboy Bebop is not a fluke but I do agree that some anime shows are just krap(fooly cooly, case closed,)then again there have been plenty of great shows and movies 7Samurai,Ninja scroll,Ghost in the Shell 1 and 2,Steam Boy,Akira,''X'',Outlaw Star,Vampire Hunter D 1 and 2,and Lupin the third.You may want to check those out before you pass jugment on anime fans by calling us ''annoying'' remeber we are FA's right out of the box we are pegged as ''strange'' do you like being called ''strange''? well I don't nor do I like being called ''annoying''.Look you can like what you what you can hate what you want I don't care just don't attack the people that like what you hate ok.One last thing I'm not mad at you just mad at how you sed it you didn't have to be so mean if you don't like anime thats fine with me like I sed before don't attack the people that like anime you like what you like I like what I like...later


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jan 26, 2006)

Blackbean said:


> Regardless, the similarities end there, what little I saw of Samurai Champloo just reeked of all that US geek kids fixated with Asian samurai schlock panned in the Good Times With Weapons episode of South Park.


Well, I’d argue that your focus on surface is keeping you from missing the wit in _Samurai Champloo_, but after a point there’s no arguing with matters of personal taste. I will note &#8211; having spent time this month enjoying a slew of feature-length films of anim&#233; master Hiyao Miyazaki (_Spirited Away, Princess Mononoke,_ et al) on Turner Classic Movies &#8211; that anyone who dismisses the form so fully is missing out on some remarkable animation.

That said, I'll also state that I don't care if I ever see another piece of anim&#233;-inspired weight gain fan art on the web again . . .


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 26, 2006)

shy guy said:


> Sorry dude I think your wrong Cowboy Bebop is not a fluke but I do agree that some anime shows are just krap(fooly cooly, case closed,)then again there have been plenty of great shows and movies 7Samurai,Ninja scroll,Ghost in the Shell 1 and 2,Steam Boy,Akira,''X'',Outlaw Star,Vampire Hunter D 1 and 2,and Lupin the third.You may want to check those out before you pass jugment on anime fans by calling us ''annoying'' remeber we are FA's right out of the box we are pegged as ''strange'' do you like being called ''strange''? well I don't nor do I like being called ''annoying''.Look you can like what you what you can hate what you want I don't care just don't attack the people that like what you hate ok.One last thing I'm not mad at you just mad at how you sed it you didn't have to be so mean if you don't like anime thats fine with me like I sed before don't attack the people that like anime you like what you like I like what I like...later




Hey! I _liked_ FLCL! Let's not argue this. People just have different taste. Blackbean's missing the, " anime tastebuds" is all.


----------



## shy guy (Jan 26, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> Hey! I _liked_ FLCL! Let's not argue this. People just have different taste. Blackbean's missing the, " anime tastebuds" is all.


Your right Totmacher I'm sorry I got a little out of hand and I'm sorry about nocking Flooy Clooy I just never got it...I hope thats ok


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 26, 2006)

Yeah, it's all good. Took me a couple runs and a lot of websearching to get the hang of Fooly Cooly as well.

[edit]
Just to be sorta vaguely OT. Anyone remember that _Boondocks_ episode with the ho? Methinks it'd be a pleasure to watch her eat... though her cartoonish metabolism would sorta put a damper on things.
[/edit]


----------



## Scott M (Jan 27, 2006)

shy guy said:


> Come on people what about sea lab2021 it hed a wg epsiode to. And lets not forget the awsome show that is Lupin the 3dr no wg but still a great show.Oh and if you ever wanted to know what I looked like take a good look at Stormy thats me...in a nutsell




I'm thinking at least 35-40% of all cartoons have a fattening sequence somewhere in their run.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jan 27, 2006)

shy guy said:


> I do agree that some anime shows are just krap (fooly cooly, case closed).


Haven't watched the anime version of _Case Closed_, but I will note that it makes an entertaining manga mystery series. I've run into that dynamic before with some children's anime translated from Japanese comics (a good example: _One Piece_, which is fun to read on paper but excruciating for most adults to attempt to watch on television). But then American comics have also had more than their share of crappy cartoon adaptations, too . . .


----------



## shy guy (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey Wilson I loved the manga version of Case Closed don't get me wrong the only reason why I didn't like Case Closed the show was the mysterys were just to easy(not Scooby Doo easy but allmost)it just let me down thats all.Yeah and on a side not I do agree with you on that some comics made in the good old USA have had there fair share of dum cartoon adaptations...A great example would have to be The Avengers how can you do a Avengers cartoon without Captain America,Thor,and Iron Man the line up


----------



## StarStruck (Jan 28, 2006)

Blackbean said:


> Regardless, the similarities end there, what little I saw of Samurai Champloo just reeked of all that US geek kids fixated with Asian samurai schlock panned in the Good Times With Weapons episode of South Park.




actually, I think you may be a bit turned around. the director Shinichiro Watanabe (who also directed Cowboy Bebop and Outlaw Star, to name a few), was inspired by hip-hop cultures love of traditional samurai morals, cinema and, more recently, japanese animation. So Champloo wasn't made by 'US geek kids fixated with Asian samurai schlock' but by a Japanese geek guru smiling and winking at Western culture.

As for the 'Itis' episode of the Boondocks, I thought it was hiliarious, if slightly dark. The whole reason of opening the new 'soul food' resturant was to bring down the area so um, whatshisname (that white guy) could buy that park across the street that the government refused to sell him while the neighborhood was still upscale and WHITE. This is not to say I don't enjoy the Boondock; it's a good show. But for me, I really enjoyed the simple and subtle messages the comic strip delivered much more.


----------



## Blackbean (Jan 28, 2006)

shy guy said:


> Sorry dude I think your wrong Cowboy Bebop is not a fluke but I do agree that some anime shows are just krap(fooly cooly, case closed,)then again there have been plenty of great shows and movies 7Samurai,Ninja scroll,Ghost in the Shell 1 and 2,Steam Boy,Akira,''X'',Outlaw Star,Vampire Hunter D 1 and 2,and Lupin the third.You may want to check those out before you pass jugment on anime fans by calling us ''annoying'' remeber we are FA's right out of the box we are pegged as ''strange'' do you like being called ''strange''? well I don't nor do I like being called ''annoying''.Look you can like what you what you can hate what you want I don't care just don't attack the people that like what you hate ok.One last thing I'm not mad at you just mad at how you sed it you didn't have to be so mean if you don't like anime thats fine with me like I sed before don't attack the people that like anime you like what you like I like what I like...later



You have that right, yeah Case Closed was the worst I was raking my brain for that title. Lupin (& forgive me for my lack of expertise) was at origin a 60’s series & though I loved & found out about it via the great Shibuya soundtracks after the fact I found it a bit goofy in content for my liking though I did like the rough somewhat non-typical drawing style though. As for the rest given the imagery of the titles I think it’s very safe to stay far away.
Finding a pretty populous demographic cloying is also my right I’m sorry if this offends you it’s rubbed me the wrong way since it surfaced as a massive trend in the late 80’s.
No individuals were maimed in the process & gee if the herd can’t take a few ill words from a weirdo like me then it’s really pretty thin skinned one isn’t it? but I doubt the majority could care less & that’s fine with me.
Do I like being called strange? Am I bothered by redundant statements of fact? Well maybe but the truth doesn’t bother me one bit, does it bother you?


----------



## Blackbean (Jan 28, 2006)

Wilson Barbers said:


> Well, Id argue that your focus on surface is keeping you from missing the wit in _Samurai Champloo_, but after a point theres no arguing with matters of personal taste. I will note  having spent time this month enjoying a slew of feature-length films of animé master Hiyao Miyazaki (_Spirited Away, Princess Mononoke,_ et al) on Turner Classic Movies  that anyone who dismisses the form so fully is missing out on some remarkable animation.
> 
> That said, I'll also state that I don't care if I ever see another piece of animé-inspired weight gain fan art on the web again . . .



Well if the aesthetics & style isnt appealing then the wit (assuming its really there to begin with) may as well be communicated in braille. 
Animé masters?  Yeah I dont serve them. Remarkable animation?  yep, yep, yep so Ive heard a million times over & Im so sad to me missing the gravy train but I think I'll move on


----------



## Blackbean (Jan 28, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> Hey! I _liked_ FLCL! Let's not argue this. People just have different taste. Blackbean's missing the, " anime tastebuds" is all.



Yeah, I had them surgically removed years ago & havent regretted it a day since.


----------



## Blackbean (Jan 28, 2006)

StarStruck said:


> actually, I think you may be a bit turned around. the director Shinichiro Watanabe (who also directed Cowboy Bebop and Outlaw Star, to name a few), was inspired by hip-hop cultures love of traditional samurai morals, cinema and, more recently, japanese animation. So Champloo wasn't made by 'US geek kids fixated with Asian samurai schlock' but by a Japanese geek guru smiling and winking at Western culture.
> 
> As for the 'Itis' episode of the Boondocks, I thought it was hiliarious, if slightly dark. The whole reason of opening the new 'soul food' resturant was to bring down the area so um, whatshisname (that white guy) could buy that park across the street that the government refused to sell him while the neighborhood was still upscale and WHITE. This is not to say I don't enjoy the Boondock; it's a good show. But for me, I really enjoyed the simple and subtle messages the comic strip delivered much more.



Well, thanks for the info. I just have a passing interest & know little of the guy, the consumer demographic remains the same though & its to that I was referring.
Ah, Im a dope, I missed that end point to the 'Itis' episode until you just now mentioned it but that makes it all the better, its the only one Ive seen, I was hoping for more of the same, perhaps more fluf?


----------



## gangstadawg (Jan 28, 2006)

it comes on today as a repeat..


----------



## kropotkin_fan (Jan 29, 2006)

I never really liked Western animation, but I love anime. There seems to be a lot more good anime than what we have in the West. Not that all Western animation is crap, but anime seems to have a lot of series that are much more mature and intelligent. I've never heard of anything in the West that really compares to say Neon Genesis Evangelion, Elfen Lied, or Princess Mononoke, for example.


----------

